# Solved: Welcome to Nginx then unknown



## AnmolRandhawa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi every one im new. i have a problem, an annoying one too. you see i cant go on yahoo google or youtube. Ive tried every browser i can thing of :mozilla safari explorer chrome and still the same thing happens. First its sayd welcome to nginx nothing else? Then its says error or whoops. I need a free, easy(not a computer wiz) and REAL solution. please help me i cant even watch bearshare videos that are from youtube. I dont thing this is a registry prob caz it didnt happen when i bout it it happen after


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next reply.

*IMPORTANT: Do not fix anything* 

If Windows is denying access to the Hosts file, *disable the UAC* and run HijackThis again.


----------



## AnmolRandhawa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi thank you for trying to help but i fixed it. all i had to do was go to my host file and delete every thing under it and boom its fixed


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

A HijackThis log would have shown the Hosts files entries indeed. Glad you fixed it! :up:

However, your computer might still be infected. If you wish, do post your log.


----------



## AnmolRandhawa (Mar 21, 2011)

Um sur eil try it out, but are you sure its might be infected because i have norton 360 and ive done full system scans all the time


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The entries in the Hosts file have most likely been put there by malware, unless you've put them there yourself.


----------

